# LYFT PAYS BETTER NOW IN ORLANDO



## JeffreyCam (Oct 19, 2014)

I have two points to make since Uber's lowering fares in Orlando...

#1 What exactly is their "guarantee" of more money? Working more for less isn't better. Since Uber's new pricing structure, they are now equal to Lyft in published fees. Lyft gives driver the ability to earn back a percentage of the Lyft Fees, effectively giving the driver the ability to payout only 18% instead of 20% with the power driver bonuses. Bottom line: LYFT NOW PAYS DRIVERS BETTER THAN UBER & LYFT DOESN'T REQUIRE YOU TO PAY THEM $10 A WEEK FOR THEIR APP.

#2 Orlando is NOT Tampa. Orlando is a UNIQUE market given it's tourist industry. My bread and butter is on airport and attraction runs. These are longer drives, not the minimum, and it's simply not possible to get more of these in the same amount of time. So how is Uber going to guarantee me more moeny? I drive in the mornings, not the evenings, and Uber has just SCREWED me out of 20% of earnings. The passengers I pick up and drop off are only concerned with the fact that Uber was about 50% less expensive than a taxi. Case and point: I passenger informed me their ride from the Airport to their hotel was $80 in a taxi, it was only $40 in Uber prior to the fare decreasing.

Uber is really screwing their drivers. I'm promoting Lyft to my passengers.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Uh, Uber doesn't require you to pay $10/week for their app...


----------



## JeffreyCam (Oct 19, 2014)

excuse me, their phone. I'd use my own device if the Uber App would run in the background, allowing me to do other tasks while waiting, but it requires to be the running app, so I'm stuck with their phone. Lyft's app runs nicely in the background and doesn't cost me anything. And now, Lyft pays better with their Power Driver bonus.


----------



## Lyft in the dark (Nov 29, 2015)

Dream on Jeff...


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

??? What?/

So, newbie here... 1st day driving Uber.
Uber doesn't run in the background ??

IF so....then I need two phones to run uber and lyft at same time ?

thx for responses.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

never mind....looked up some threads.. wow.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Is your Uber app different then mine? I have galaxy s5 and it runs fine in the background.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Equal or higher fares does *not* mean you will earn more with other platforms. Rider demand is more crucial than rates, and you can earn more from a platform with more riders and requests.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

glados said:


> Equal or higher fares does *not* mean you will earn more with other platforms. Rider demand is more crucial than rates, and you can earn more from a platform with more riders and requests.


Wrong as usual, doing more unprofitable rides does not equal success. Only if you are uber and you aren't responsible for expenses would you think that.

Doing 10 profitable rides a week vs 100 money losing rides? Which would you do glados?


----------



## atluber1 (Dec 11, 2014)

UberMensch2015 said:


> Wrong as usual, doing more unprofitable rides does not equal success. Only if you are uber and you aren't responsible for expenses would you think that.
> 
> Doing 10 profitable rides a week vs 100 money losing rides? Which would you do glados?


Of course. Just read his posts. Glados obviously works for uber.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

glados said:


> Equal or higher fares does *not* mean you will earn more with other platforms. Rider demand is more crucial than rates, and you can earn more from a platform with more riders and requests.


Yeah I'm interested to hear the logic behind this. It might be true on a Tuesday afternoon when it's dead buy for the majority of time lower fares higher demand doesn't equal better pay for drivers


----------

